# Quel cable HDMI/VGA prendre pour un MacBook pro 13" i5 2012



## eXo[D]e (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir ,

Je vais bientot avoir un MacBook pro 13" i5 2012 et je voudrais avoir quels cable VGA et HDMI prendre pour qui soit compatible avec mon écran .

Merci et bonne soirée !


----------



## sparo (16 Juillet 2012)

Ben ca depend de ce que tu as comme prise sur ton écran ....
DisplayPort, DVI, VGA ???


----------



## difqonapple (16 Juillet 2012)

Tu auras besoin d'adaptateurs pour sortir en HDMI et VGA.
Attention pour le HDMI prend en un avec une sortie son 
Ensuite les cables ce sont les meme


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juillet 2012)

Voici mon écran : AOC F22+ (http://www.clubic.com/shopping-501742-3-moniteurs-lcd-f22.html)

Et si possible m'envoyer des liens pour l'acheter , merci !


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir ,

Sur mon écran , j'ai VGA et HDMI comme prise . Et si possible de m'envoyer les liens de ce que je dois acheter , merci !

Bonne soirée


----------



## difqonapple (16 Juillet 2012)

Re, qq questions 
-Tu as une préférence ou tu veux les 2? 
-Tu veux du apple ou non? 
-Tu as les câbles et tu veux les adaptateurs ou tu n'as rien?

Après direction google et les sites genre fnac,apple,vdb,rdc,...


----------



## eXo[D]e (16 Juillet 2012)

Rebonsoir ,

Es ce que ça :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/67...-13-connecteurs-dores.html#product-avis-conso

Pourra bien afficher les images de mon MacBook pro 13" i5 2012 vers mon écran AOC F22+ ayant une prise HDMI ?

Bonne soirée !


----------



## petitchemin (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Peux tu prendre ton mbp sous le bras et allez à la fnac ou consorts ?
Tu y trouveras des vendeurs compétents.

Bonne journée


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juillet 2012)

Ok , je demanderais . Merci


----------



## tekaddict (17 Juillet 2012)

Salut, non le câble que tu montre ne convient pas pour faire se que tu veut faire si je comprend bien.
 Les macbook non pas de prise hdmi.

mini-displayport-vers-hdmi-2m

Ce câble conviendra si tu veut connecter le macbook à ton écran.


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juillet 2012)

Merci mais sur mon écran , c'est pas le même embout . Il me faut quelque chose comme ça:


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

C'est du DVI pas de l'HDMI !!! (ça me paraissait bizarre un écran vga/hdmi c'est plutôt une connectivité de télé)

Il te faut ça : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB570Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng
Et bien sur un câble d'écran standard en DVI, tt cela ce vend à peu prêtes n'importe ou même chez géant


----------



## tekaddict (17 Juillet 2012)

Autant pour moi, j'était sûr d'avoir lu hdmi dans les caractéristiques, mais non


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juillet 2012)

Ok et pour le cable , je prend quoi ?


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

Je te reconfirmes que c'est du DVI et pas de l'HDMI il te faut donc un adaptateur display port vers DVI comme je t'ai mis dans le lien. Il te faut aussi un câble DVI standard. Tu peux trouver tout cela soit sur internet ou chez darty, fnac, géant....

Arrête de parler d'HDMI tu n'as pas de prise HDMI sur ton écran ... et en plus c'est une norme pour les télé pas pour les écrans d'ordinateur !!!


----------



## eXo[D]e (17 Juillet 2012)

Je vient de remarque que c'est du DVI , merci .


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

eXo[D]e;11997602 a dit:
			
		

> Ok et pour le cable , je prend quoi ?



un cable DVI genre http://www.fnac.com/Fnac-Cable-DVI-D-male-vers-DVI-D-male-2-metres/a3785304/w-4

Ca ce trouve partout c'est généralement fournit avec les écrans récents j'en ai des cartons pleins....


----------

